# Trivia Buffs



## Bill Gruby (Nov 13, 2015)

This is a tuffy.

 Who was the Green Hornets' Great Uncle?

 Have Fun.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 13, 2015)

John Reid. Thats all Im tellin! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 14, 2015)

One "Atta Boy" for ya Jake. The rest of you here is a hint. His official character name began with "The" and he had a partner.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Nov 14, 2015)

He sometimes answered to the name Kemosabe.

And used the term "hi-yo" long before Ed McMahon did. 

And his theme song was the absolute best ever!

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup Tom, you guys are good. That little known info is buried deep. It is none other than "The Lone Ranger". Kudos to both of you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 14, 2015)

What was the sorce of the green hornet's welth?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## mcostello (Nov 14, 2015)

Green honey on St. Pats day?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 14, 2015)

Newspaper Publishing. The Daily Sentinel.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes the newspaper helped, but if you dig a little deeper you will find the root source of funding!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## higgite (Nov 14, 2015)

Hmmmm. Newspaper... printing presses... large bills..... I think I see where this is going. 

Tom


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 15, 2015)

Ya, no wonder that green was his favorite color!


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 15, 2015)

He inherited the family silver mine.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## higgite (Nov 15, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> Yes the newspaper helped, but if you dig a little deeper you will find the root source of funding!


Publishers Clearing House?

Tom


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 30, 2015)

The same mine that the Lone Ranger used to make his silver bullets?


----------

